# Lake Tawakoni, Texas



## jackieblue (Dec 17, 2016)

Over with my friend and fellow guide Nick Orr and managed to land a 50# blue cat.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice! Tawak is the best lake for big blues out here. Best in cold windy weather. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2016)

huge! :beer:


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice fish!

I've been doing pretty good on Tawakoni this past week or so myself. In three trips I've boated a 24,22,30,34,38, 45 and broke a couple others off as a product of fishing four rods by myself. Pretty good fishing when you're throwing back 3-6lb eaters because the freezer is full. Headed out again tomorrow to see how this little front affected them.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 25, 2017)

Yep Tawak produces. Sad that no one really showed up for this year's cat turney.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Mar 25, 2017)

I seriously considered fishing the Cabela's Tourney this year. My challenge has been figuring out how to rig up a large enough livewell on my boat.


----------

